# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Трафик >  Продам свежие базы данных клиентов финансовой тематики(forex/crypto/bank)

## Жора Фомин

????Свежие лиды????

☑️ Под любое направление????
☑️ Forex  под чардж выгрузка из CRM????????
☑️ Физ. лица с солидной информацией о них ????
☑️ Холодка????
☑️ Банки(как с детальной инфой, так и с самой          необходимой)????
☑️ Выгрузка каждые 2 недели ????
☑️ Замена возможна ????
☑️ Страны (Россия/Эстония/Латвия/Литва/Германия/Беларусь/Британия/Казахстан/Румыния и т.д)????????????????????????????????????????????  ????????????????????????????????
☑️ Forex  под чардж выгрузка из CRM

Пишем в ЛС????️ Не стесняемся????????

Почта: go777.3108@gmail.com
Telegram: @Mikonos13

----------

